# Training



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Well Radar has been coming along quite nicely with his training although the little guy seems to have gotten the hang of it a little too quickly with one aspect. I have him sitting, laying down, staying. He also knows to sit when I come in the door and then I allow him to go all Puppy on me with the kisses and all that stuff. I have him letting go of his toy if I say "Radar Let Go" He does although it takes a couple of tries. I call him from the other end of the room and he comes charging around the corner like some crazy ice skater.....:focus: 

Well anyway when I say "Radar Sit" well he immediately sits but then kinda just slides himself down to a laying position like he knows whats coming next. Not sure if this is just being lazy or if he really does know that I'll ask him to lay down next??? I'm sure that when he's going for regular walks there will be other aspects of his training that will come into play but until then I was curious of anyone else has experienced this little Phenomenon, hmm lets call it havanese intuition shall we....:behindsofa: 

I'm sure that over the next few weeks I'll have a really good opportunity to train him in some cool stuff. I want to really get him out on the leash with the harness to see what he can do. He's really fast too, I mean like lightning fast. He runs very swiftly and can corner really well. I would imagine that he would be quite the agility ninja someday....:thumb:

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh yeah one more thing. I also have him sitting to wait until I put his food infront of him and I have him sitting before I come walking over the Ex-Pen from the kitchen. He also is learning the "No Bite" cue quite well and he likes to jump off the couch already....gotta curb that daring streak..don't want any little broken hav feet or legs.


Derek


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like your training is coming along nicely. Izzy does just fine with sit, stay, down, come, up, and "dance" for a treat. However, she does nothing if I don't have a treat for her. She runs from us all the time and will not come. We have to trick her or trap her when we want to play or pick her up. It's really annoying. I've tried working with her on a leash and rope, but she still runs from me when not attached. She comes to us when we get home and she's excited to see us, but that's the only time. Any ideas out there? She is not a velcro dog....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It sounds like Radar has you trained better than you have him! He knows what is coming up next so that means you have to switch it up. Teaching a sit from a down is a bit more challenging. Try new things so he doesn't get bored or know what to expect next. Always change up what you are doing and they have more fun this way too. 

Judy- I know exactly what you are going thru and good luck! I would try to change the game to you running away from her or use the down command. I have a crazy maltese and when you combine her with agility she doesn't want to leave the ring. So I don't try to chase her because it just encourages her more as she thinks it is a game so we do a down. I know some people teach their dogs to jump into their arms too. With Belle, I always follow the down by a treat. She knows this too because she actually does it. Then I just pick her up. She knows I am going to cuddle her and give her a treat. I also try not to put her into the crate immediately afterwards.

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Derek,
What treats do you give Radar when training him? Does he go nuts for anything?? I cant seem to find a treat hat will make Beamer go crazy. He will eat the stuff I have tried, but he deffinatly will not bend over backwards for it..lol


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer is learning hisname now, but still will not react to his name being called if he is 'busy'... busy chewing a toy.. or resting.. oh half the time...lol.. This is frustrating!!!!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Ryan I just bought these puffed pork treats from Merrick today at the Petsmart. Radar really likes them, he wouldn't put it down... just kept chewing on it. There's another brand but I can't remember the name. They are training bites with some sort of herbal formula to calm the hav down for training there's a huge sale I suggest you go down there and stock up. A lot of their items are 50% Off right now because of the big buy out. You can get the dog beds and all that stuff including toys for half off right now. Go to the One at Kennedy and the 401. 

Derek


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice Job! Radar sounds like he's really a smart little guy and doing well. 

Derek, Kohana loves Merrick canned food and it smells good enough to eat myself. I usually taste a little pinch of any food I feed her because if I couldn't eat it I sure wouldn't feed it to her.

Have you and Ryan gotten together yet to let Radar and Beamer play with one another? We had a play day today with our Tri-Valley group of Havanese and welcomed new little Roxie - Brutus' new little sister. Playdates sure are fun!

Libby & Kohana


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well we have a date planned at Ryan's Place for the 15th of July. It should be a blast to meet some fellow Forum Members and thier Hav Owners. We are really looking forward to it.

Derek


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

That's super! I'm going to post some pictures soon from today and we had such a great time with our playdate. The puppies have a great time and the mom's and dad's have a great time!

Libby


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. Can't wait to see them. I'm sure we'll have some great pics to post once we have our playdate. I think I'm most excited to see Radar's reaction to seeing Beamer. I know he'll know who he is and that's gonna be the best thing to see. I am also looking very forward to meeting some of my fellow Forum Members. It's always nice to put a face to a name.

Thanks

Derek


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, Amanda. To be honest, I've already tried just about everything I can think of, including your hints. She won't sit or go down unless I have a treat and I don't want to encourage that behavior by getting a treat everytime I want her to come. But, I may have to go to that for awhile until we can break her of the running away from us. She loved and praised all the time and we are very calm with her, etc., so I don't know why she has this running away syndrome. I don't chase her, but my husband used to until I corrected him...LOL. She's a mystery sometimes!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I would think that the running away phase could be very hazardous to a Hav's health due to the presence of vehicles and other animals in the area if you are in a rural area or an urban space. I would really like to curb that sort of behaviour in Radar if it presents itself. I would hate for him to go running off like that and get hit or get attacked by another Dog or perhaps an animale of another sort like squirrels or anything else that might be brave or hungry enough......:jaw: 


Derek


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Derek,
Izzy is never off leash outside, so this behavior is happening in the house. We don't have a fenced in yard, so unfortunately for her, so has to be "attached to us" when outside. It's just frustrating to deal with whenever we want to hold her or just pet her....or when we have to leave and put her in the crate. She's a real pill sometimes!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

radar_jones said:


> Well anyway when I say "Radar Sit" well he immediately sits but then kinda just slides himself down to a laying position like he knows whats coming
> Derek


You can teach him an up sit from a down position which would stop that. When he's laying in a down, lift him up to a sitting position and treat or give praise and he should catch on fast.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

freeway1976 said:


> Derek,
> What treats do you give Radar when training him? Does he go nuts for anything?? I cant seem to find a treat hat will make Beamer go crazy. He will eat the stuff I have tried, but he deffinatly will not bend over backwards for it..lol


Have you tried Pupperoni? There's only been one dog I've trained (actually I train the owner, not the dog) that didn't respond to it.
I love working with it because I can easily break it into very tiny bites so that the dog doesn't take 2 minutes to chew a treat and we're right back to training.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. I will get some of the pupperoni to train Radar. I will also use the up sit from the down position. Radar is getting the "Come" Commans from the other side of the room. My Wife gets a treat and so do I and we call him from one side of the room to the other. It works pretty good. The training continues.

Derek


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Derek

One idea...when you're working on the "come" command, hold the treat very close to you. We always practice standing up and hold the treat about at our ankles, not in front of us. Another thing, not sure if this was mentioned, it's best to practice commands where the dog can't fail. Like when doing the "come", we always do it on-leash, so if Cooper doesn't respond immediately, we can correct him right away and he doesn't get in the habit of thinking that a command is an option or to be done when he feels like it.
Keep up the great work, you'll be so happy with the results!

Beverly


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I was going to say he must still be a puppy .. still willing to please Cosmo was so good at school as well . He would sit and automatically lie down next as he knew that was coming next .. So cute .. I had to keep switching the commands out of order as he had it down pat ..
He loved puppy school part one - only problem by the time they reach phase 2 the big dogs are just too big !!
Once the hormones come in the behaviour does change and they become a little more independent and resistant . Their behaviour may change ..
Asta was fine and he was pretty co- operative even through his adolescence ..
Cosmo is more complex independent and has a mind of his own yet he is senstive and he is a worrier . Good news is he has a buddy to be his pal and security blanket and he goes wherever he goes ...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So many great idea/suggestions, guys. I need to get busy and "step it up" w/Shadow's training. She is good w/sit; will come when called, especially fast if I say, "Want a nummy?" (which is my word for treat  We've worked a little on "down", but she is so wiggly once she gets in the down position, she bounces right back to sit. Guess I need to be faster w/the reward??? :biggrin1: She is good to "wait" at the door (not bolt out nor go out before me when heading out on a walk) She has a really hard time with "sit/stay", she is such a velcro dog. If I put her in a "sit/stay" and take a step backward, she will move toward me then sit again. It's a crackup to watch: she sit/stays, I step back, she moves forward to keep the distance between us the same then sit/stays again, I take another step back, she follows me again always looking expectantly for the treat ound:


----------



## avaj97824 (5 mo ago)

thats sounds really good. it seems like your training is going well.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

avaj97824 said:


> thats sounds really good. it seems like your training is going well.


You may not realize, but this thread is 15 years old…


----------

